
Show HN: Video.bot (YC S20) – Like a chatbot, but with video-based interface - duchoa
Hi HN,<p>Daniel here. I&#x27;ve just applied video.bot (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;video.bot&#x2F;olivia) to YC S20.<p>Chatbots have been around for 30 years, but there&#x27;s been zero interface evolution to date.<p>video.bot is asking people to rethink chatbots. Imagine them with a rich interface, like in personalized videos, but with interactions, like in a game.<p>That&#x27;s what we&#x27;re calling video.bot: bots with visual appealing that create 1 on 1 visual conversations on the fly AT SCALE.<p>Top Banks, Telecoms, Pharmas, etc. are using video.bot to make job offers, onboard new employees or customers, help patients &#x2F; doctors, recommend investments, etc..<p>Check out a demo and have a personalized experience with Olívia:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;video.bot&#x2F;olivia<p>1. Choose to connect with Olívia<p>2. Allow her to get your name and photo (you can skip this part and watch it with my own data if you prefer)<p>3. Enjoy a personalized experience<p>Please let me know what you think and if you have any questions.
======
gullyfur
Looks interesting, but there was less interaction than I expected. I couldn't
pause the playback to ask a question. I had the same feeling that I get when
I'm forced to sit on hold, or forced to watch a training video -- "why can't I
skip to the end?"

~~~
duchoa
Hi gullyfur, yes I agree with you. In this case, it’s a simple demo. But it’s
important to realize that it’s a different approach. In the most cases, it’s a
non-linear storytelling. Considering that the videobot adapts itself to each
person in real time, you cannot know in advance the fully story. It depends on
what you know previously about the viewer, or his/her choices on the fly. So
in the most cases playback controls may lose its meaning.

------
biolurker1
I suggest you rename to visuo bot.

~~~
duchoa
Interesting biolurker1, can you talk about this a little more? Why do you
think this name is better? Thanks!

